# License plate light - Rust



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I changed mine to stainless steel. #8 x 1" I think.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's from all the spray kicked up by the car going down a wet, salty road. If you've ever driven the Cruze in snow, the trunk gets caked in snow after a few miles.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Spray the screws with Fluid Film to prevent rusting.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

My 04 Aveo did that also. Funny how one set of screws rusts on one side and not the other.

Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


----------

